# Biggest Crabapple Hit--how long?



## eschmid (Jun 20, 2007)

I was wondering how long the largest Crabapple hit in whistler is? Does anyone have an idea? Are there any actual measurements? I am searching for searching for an easy jump (relatively speaking) that is 40 feet long; its a mid-life crisis thing...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

who cares the size....they are real fun


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

39.5689423 feet


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I over cleared those ****ers to flat first run down

Got a lil too stoney on the lift up and just ****in sent it hahahahahah


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> 39.5689423 feet


no more like 24.5689424


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

On the last one in the series there is a fairly large white rock at least half way down the landing. If you watch seasons and pay close attention (or slo mo) you can see it. I landed on that thing after I followed someone faster than me into it. That was one of the coolest feelings Ive ever had riding. 

Dont think its 40 ft though.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Those jumps have a really mellow knuckle and long landing. It's also not that bad landing to flat on all of them. The length could vary by 15-20ft.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm sure you could get to 40 feet off of them and still have some landing left.
post the question over in nsmb.com whistler forum and someone there should know how far to make the tranny and how far to the bottom.
You better be solid on all the other jumps there before you go charging down it. I like to get my boost on doing upper a-line and cutting over.


----------



## rj.breaker (May 31, 2009)

They are progressive, the last one I'm sure can be sent close to the 40' mark. Real smooth lip and long easy landings.That piece of plywood over the little creek after the last one sketches me out though! It was wet and I almost lost it on that thing!!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

pics/videos of this?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

They're big, but I don't think they're 40 feet.

To me they're way easier than some of the tables on A-line, since you can just send them. Stuff on A-line might kick you way too far, and you have to know each jump. First run at speed down Crabapple Hits was no worries though.

Definitely my favorite jumps just for the sheer size of them.

Here's a pic I found on Flickr of them:










And here's a discussion on them: https://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=59501


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> pics/videos of this?


Ya, Crab Apple is def. one of my favorite jumps lines in Whistler... you can carry SO much speed thru them. The first one is about 10" with the last 2 over 30". Super fun for sure!!!

I dug thru my Whistler footage and threw this together for you. Nothing incredible, but it'll give you an idea of how sick the line is.

I'm in the front in the white kit, then the few hits at the end. The rest of the Go Pro footage is my bro Bernie followed by Pound...


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Apparently even Canadian's have a tendency to go off on tangents while on internet forums. After like the 4th comment, it starts talking about why some guy died and doesn't let up.


----------



## eschmid (Jun 20, 2007)

*already saw forum*

The above mentioned forum is where I started. Some guy thought that is was 40-50 feet, which didn't sound right to me. I didn''t even think that they were 40 feet, which is why I wanted to ask around. I am trying to find an "easier" 40 foot jump as a gimmick to conquer the idea of turning 40 this year. I just want to dominate the number 40 or give 40 the chance to have its say. Any other suggestions? Please no psycological advice.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Those jumps have a really mellow knuckle and long landing. It's also not that bad landing to flat on all of them. The length could vary by 15-20ft.


the bottom ones are alot bigger than 20 for sure. they are smooth, best line in whistler for sure. i like DM to aline alot better than pure aline.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dft said:


> the bottom ones are alot bigger than 20 for sure. they are smooth, best line in whistler for sure. i like DM to aline alot better than pure aline.


yep my favorite Dirt Merchant to A-Line


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

hit up dach dank. Then you can see a real 40 foot dub in action. Steep lips and landings, perfect for absolutely massive ****ing air.


----------

